# Bazooka Joe



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My new PK is doing fine, he is so adorable


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So glad to here about him.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the name you picked for him!


----------

